# Keeping a shark tooth



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What is the general practice or thoughts on this. Really all I know about them is from Discovery Channel, and what little experience I've had with them. Do people ever pull a tooth for a keepsake from catching these beasties? Is it somehow bad form or against social norms or go against the unwritten rules that I don't know about? Would it be hard to pull one if you were going to?

Thoughts?

BTW I figure if you just pulled a fish 300 yards by a hole in it's face, popping a tooth out can't be much worse.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess if you reached down there with a pair of pliers , you get what you get. Some would call it animal cruelty. Just clean it and make a meal. Then cut the jaw out. Much better keep sake. And you will have a great memory. 
If you throw the shark back you might be missing a finger or two for the rest of time.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Go ahead and pull a tooth, let us know how it goes!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Go ahead and pull a tooth, let us know how it goes!


tha's a good un!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

:thumbup::yes:


JD7.62 said:


> Go ahead and pull a tooth, let us know how it goes!


:thumbup: (says the dumb a-- from Arkansas. :lol:


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Well he already ain't happy by pullin him those 300yards and now you wanna yank the tooth out of THE apex predator of the water.......sounds about right. Good luck. 
And ......here's your sign.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> Well he already ain't happy by pullin him those 300yards and now you wanna yank the tooth out of THE apex predator of the water.......sounds about right. Good luck.
> And ......here's your sign.


I heard that comedian on pandora last night. I thought the same thing when I
Commented. 
Good stuff. I feel where he's coming from. He wants a shark tooth. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

It shouldn't hurt the shark much as they constantly shed teeth. Plus if you just take a tooth and then release it then it lives for another day to battle once again. Get some shark tags and tag it and when someone catches him again you can say, "Hey this was his tooth."


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Just make sure he's not green when you try to pull it


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

It's easier using your bare hands!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its easy. the ones on the outside are about to fallout anyways. 

don't worry about the nay sayers. most of them are afraid to tail grab a shark too... and others scream like little girls when they try. hahaha.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for having my back LP.

Laughing my butt off at most of these post. You don't know if you don't ask.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know that I would try it unless he was pretty worn out. I've almost been bitten a couple times unhooking them. I don't cut lines and leave a leader in their mouth. You have to have a pretty good sized shark to have a tooth big enough to get a hold of too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Never mind,.... ** Carry on.*


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

You could probably sell tickets.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A legitimate question, different and it does make you think. If I was to try to yank a tooth out of the business end of a shark, I probably use a pair of long iron worker tongs. Keep the fingers out of the eating machine. Sharks shed teeth all the time and it probably has some loose ones. On top of that I'm sure the shark will be real happy getting put back in the water to swim away to fight another day even if he is missing a tooth.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Good points on the loose teeth. If you got him rolled over that may help calm him down enough. The more I think about it the more I think it'll work. It's still dangerous as all get out, but crazier things have been done


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

it wouldn't be difficult at all. just don't flinch. or have someone experienced do it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> Good points on the loose teeth. If you got him rolled over that may help calm him down enough. The more I think about it the more I think it'll work. It's still dangerous as all get out, but crazier things have been done


that's going to make it worse. rolling a shark on its side or back on the sand is a bad idea.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Take a 2x4 and let him chomp away....he'll probably loose a few and it'll keep you fingers in tact....


----------



## reel talent (Feb 26, 2013)

Simply Brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Take a 2x4 and let him chomp away....he'll probably loose a few and it'll keep you fingers in tact....


Jason this is by far the best ideal posted yet.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes the 2 X 4 is probably the safest easiest way to get a souvenir tooth that anyone has suggested.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

We used to have fun searching for sharks' teeth in the Naples to Venice area of Florida. These are teeth from a prehistoric shark which lived 2 million years ago and measured 60 feet or more. These are often found in gift shops and make great pendants. (My mother found a beauty and wore it for 30 years.) These prehistoric teeth are usually gray and have smooth edges. They really are neat.

I know you want a souvenir of your personal catch, but I would consider one of the above prehistoric types -- then make up any story you want or simply tell them you like to fish for sharks.

I still remember how beautiful the tooth was, set in gold, and how much my mother loved it. 

Gaffy


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Jason this is by far the best ideal posted yet.


yeah, if you can get a big shark to actually bite down on a 2x4. have you ever actually had a big shark try to bite anything??? i sure haven't. they're too passive when out of the water. you can get a 5ft blacktip to chomp away at a 2x4 all day long, but your not going to get the teeth you want out of it. 

go ahead, try the 2x4 idea and see how long you sit there with a shark holding the wood in its mouth. you'll either get tired of waiting or the shark will die.

I'm headed out tomorrow. if i get a decent shark on the sand, ill get a tooth, on video with the gopro.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> yeah, if you can get a big shark to actually bite down on a 2x4. have you ever actually had a big shark try to bite anything??? i sure haven't. they're too passive when out of the water. you can get a 5ft blacktip to chomp away at a 2x4 all day long, but your not going to get the teeth you want out of it.
> 
> go ahead, try the 2x4 idea and see how long you sit there with a shark holding the wood in its mouth. you'll either get tired of waiting or the shark will die.
> 
> I'm headed out tomorrow. if i get a decent shark on the sand, ill get a tooth, on video with the gopro.


hahaha...never beached 1, all mine are in boats except fer the 1's I've kept....I know a 3.5 footer that chomped quite a bit---had a ripped open thumb because of it:whistling::blink: You could probably get a pair of them piercing big ole plier looking things and get 1 out too....???


----------

